# Boring head dilemma



## autonoz (Jan 22, 2014)

I purchased a lathe last weekend and in a box of stuff the seller through in was this boring head. Unmarked so Chinese I'm sure. My dilemma is there seems to be an adapter in it and for the life of me I can not get it out. I have not found a boring head that is made with this piece on or in it, so I am sure it was added. The threads are odd size so I can not find an arbor with the same threads. Any thoughts?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 22, 2014)

Take it apart. some times there is screws under the dove tail.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 22, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Take it apart. some times there is screws under the dove tail.



I already did and there is nothing. Is it possible it was made like this?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 22, 2014)

When you took it apart, did you see any threads showing? If not it is probably one piece. Would it be possible for you to take a picture of it apart showing us the inside od the upper part?

 "Billy G"


----------



## rgray (Jan 22, 2014)

It sure appears one piece in the picture....could be decieving.
Since you have a lathe ....make your own arbor...you could make it to go in a 3/4 collet for the mill.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 22, 2014)

I would hazard a guess that it is an adapter that has been installed with a locking compound. If it is the permanent grade, it will be difficult to remove. An oven @ 400-450° F for an hour or so will not hurt the metal, but will break down the adhesive bond if that is the case. 

Perhaps under some magnification you could determine if there is a joint there to indicate two pieces. On the size it appears to me, some boring heads have a 7/8-20 threaded hole for the arbor to mount. If it is a Criterion clone (looks like it to me), that may be what it has.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll take it apart again and double check for any set screws I might have missed. The thread count is sixteen, but not sure of the size yet. i am going to try and heat it up and see if that helps.


----------



## awander (Jan 23, 2014)

It sure looks like the piece with the threads is separate from the body of the head.

It would be difficult to make a one-piece unit with that deep groove in there(the one that looks like a joint)


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree with Tony, I bet a dollar to a donut there's locktite in there.  I just went through this.  I was given a nice newish around a 4" genuine
Bridgeport (in the tin box) and being R8 I cant use, I tried everything.  Finally took it to a friend with a Bridgy stuck it in there warmed it up and
it unscrewed like butter.  I think it was around 1inch 24 thread.  So I machined and threaded for a MT3.  Perfect.

Keith Fenners vidio few weeks ago  see how he did it for a customer.
sam


----------



## ki4byz (Jan 24, 2014)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:ApplyBreakingRules/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <w:UseFELayout/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  It looks like there may be silver solder there.
  <!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


----------

